# ممكن مساعده ( مقالات او محاضرات بالعربي عن مخاطر انابيب الغاز)



## فني انابيب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني واساتذتي المهندسين الكرام اتمنى ان تكونوا قضيتم العيد في افراح ومسرات وكل عام وانتم بخير 
انا موظف فني اول لصيانة انابيب الغاز وابحث عن مقالات او محاظرات عن مخاطر انابيب الغاز الطبيعي والحوادث التي تنتج عنها وطرق حمايتها لاننا نعمل في مجال نقل الغاز الطبيعي وتمر هذه الانابيب في بعض الاحيان بين المناطق الماهوله بالسكان واريد ان اعمل محاظره لعامة الناس عن هذا الموضوع اتمنى ان تفيدوني جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يا ريت , حد يفيدنا بمثل هذا المقال 
أو معلومات عن هذا


----------



## م/ منير الشوافي (9 مايو 2009)

حوادث الغاز

الإهمال أو العبث بأسطوانات الغاز ينتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي قد تودي بحياة أفراد الأسرة والمجاورين لهم لا قدر الله . 

وللوقاية من حوادث الغاز ننصح بإتباع الأتي: 

1.اختيار المكان المناسب والآمن للاسطوانه ويفضل أن يكون بعيداً عن مواقع الطبخ وجيد التهوية. 

2.التأكد من التمديدات وسلامتها وعدم تعرضها للحرارة والعوامل الجوية التي تتسبب في إتلافها واستبدال التالف منها فوراً. 

3.فحص المواقد والافران والتاكد من نظافتها وعدم انسداد منافذ الغاز.

4.عند تشغيل الموقد أو الفرن يشعل أولا عود الثقاب ومن ثم يفتح الموقد. 

5.من الأسلم تركيب جهاز كاشف لتسرب الغاز. 

6.اغلاق مفاتيح مواقد الغاز، وكذلك مصدر الغاز عند النوم وعند مغادرة المكان، وهذه النقطة الأخيرة ضرورية وهامة للغاية. 

7.قد يجدالاطفال الفرصة داخل المطبخ للعبث بمفاتيح وموقد الغاز أو اللعب بأعواد الثقاب.


للوقاية من الحوادث في هذا الإطار ننصح بالتالــي: 

1.قفل أنبوبة الغاز بعد كل استعمال حتى لا يحدث تسرب.

2.استخدام الولاعات الآمنه الخاصة باشعال الافران حتى لاتتاح الفرصة للاطفال للعبث بها. 

3. عدم التدخين وفي حالة عدم الامتناع ينبغي الحرص على إبقاء ولاعة السجائر او علبة الثقاب بعيدأً عنمتناول الاطفال. 

4.التخلص من الاثاث المستعمل الزائد عن الحاجة بدل تكديسه في شرفات العمائر.


----------

